# 327 fed



## apache58 (Jun 8, 2015)

how many members on here are shooting the 327 fed mag. from what I have read it a interesting shell . your comments welcome.
dave


----------



## apache58 (Jun 8, 2015)

sorry I should posted in the revolver form not sure how to move it 
thanks dave


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

apache58 said:


> sorry I should posted in the revolver form not sure how to move it
> thanks dave


Done. 

Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

Interesting round. I haven't shot it. Energy is pretty close to 9mm (or maybe 9mm+P).


----------



## apache58 (Jun 8, 2015)

thanks for moving it.
dave


----------

